# insurance for dogs



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

sorry for the OT post, but you're so helpful and i thought... are there good insurance options for dogs?

any ideas, please?


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I don't have insurance for any of my dogs and I never have, but I suppose it isn't a bad idea. I do not know of any company off hand besides VPI where we were looking for the exotics insurance. I can look into for you though.


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

You can find insurance for anything... Movie stars are always insuring parts of their bodies.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I asked the vet about that for my dog, but he said that unless she gets really sick or has expensive bills *all* the time, we don't need it. 
However, if this applies to you, then I'd say go for it if you can. The vet said that it works basically the same way as people insurance.


----------

